# Substitutes for Tide and Downy Free & Gentle



## ExpatEmigre (Nov 22, 2015)

I have pretty sensitive skin. One of the things my skin reacts to most strongly is perfume. (And I get headaches & runny noses from perfumes.). NOB I use the Free & Gentle line of Tide and Downy. I haven't seen them, or anything close.

I bought theoretically hypoallergenic Más Bebé & Ensueño Bebé. Ugh. Everything smells like baby powder now. I am a little itchy, but no hives yet. The scent, however, makes me want to jump off a bridge. Any ideas?


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Welcome to Mexico.....You are going to find out that all the choices you have in the USA are not available SOTB........


----------



## Gatos (Aug 16, 2016)

ExpatEmigre said:


> I have pretty sensitive skin. One of the things my skin reacts to most strongly is perfume. (And I get headaches & runny noses from perfumes.). NOB I use the Free & Gentle line of Tide and Downy. I haven't seen them, or anything close.
> 
> I bought theoretically hypoallergenic Más Bebé & Ensueño Bebé. Ugh. Everything smells like baby powder now. I am a little itchy, but no hives yet. The scent, however, makes me want to jump off a bridge. Any ideas?


I also have sensitive skin (I miss my white dial bar soap). Check with Costco. They have some sort of Tide on sale at the moment. We tried quite a few laundry cleaners over time and have settled on the big orange jug from Kirkland. It may have a scent - but if so I've grown use to it. In the past, if we purchase a cleaner and get home to find the scent oppressive - we return it - no questions asked.


----------



## ExpatEmigre (Nov 22, 2015)

Gatos said:


> I also have sensitive skin (I miss my white dial bar soap). Check with Costco. They have some sort of Tide on sale at the moment. We tried quite a few laundry cleaners over time and have settled on the big orange jug from Kirkland. It may have a scent - but if so I've grown use to it. In the past, if we purchase a cleaner and get home to find the scent oppressive - we return it - no questions asked.


Thank you! I hadn't thought about Costco for that. Another reason to join.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Tide, in Mexico is *ACE*. It is available at Costco and other outlets.


----------



## ExpatEmigre (Nov 22, 2015)

Let me reiterate something: at no point did I demand the same products found in the US. Instead, I merely asked about available substitutes, given that allergies are hardly confined to those born in the US. 
Thank you, *Gatos* & *RVGRINGO*, and probably *Isla Verde*, for your thoughtful, relevant, and helpful suggestions. 

I have seen Ace detergent. So far, I've only come across the standard blue product in an orange bottle, which would be better than smelling like a diaper change. And maybe there's hope for finding something unscented. I've heard rumors of 7th Generation (I think that's the brand) being available in Puerto Vallarta, but I can't remember where. I know from experience that it is not Soriana. Maybe I'll try Mega. And I plan to get a Costco membership soon.


----------



## froggie5 (Aug 24, 2016)

*tide free and clear*

I buy tide free and clear all the time from amazon mexico. I also have found some good detergents on kichink.com.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Might try Zote which is similar to Fels Naptha, Roma, Dawn. About as pure soap as you can get


----------



## ExpatEmigre (Nov 22, 2015)

froggie5 said:


> I buy tide free and clear all the time from amazon mexico. I also have found some good detergents on kichink.com.


My inaugural purchase with amazon.com.mx was a disaster, but as long as the purchase doesn't involve aduana, I'll give that a shot. Thank you!


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

RVGRINGO said:


> Tide, in Mexico is *ACE*. It is available at Costco and other outlets.


About every store has ACE


----------



## Gatos (Aug 16, 2016)

sparks said:


> About every store has ACE


The Costco near us does not have Ace - or I didn't see it when I walked the aisles recently. They do have Tide and the Kirkland product. Walmart near us does have Ace - but I didn't see Tide.


----------



## ExpatEmigre (Nov 22, 2015)

Gatos said:


> The Costco near us does not have Ace - or I didn't see it when I walked the aisles recently. They do have Tide and the Kirkland product. Walmart near us does have Ace - but I didn't see Tide.


I've only been to one of the Walmarts in PV. It has Ace--several scented varieties. It also has ONE LONELY BOTTLE of Tide with I think some hideous lavender scent.


----------



## shadowmack (Apr 8, 2013)

I am similarly sensitive. I purchase mine from my local health food store. I see you live in Puerto Vallarta, and I feel pretty confident you can find something in that area that works for you. I would bet your health food store would carry something for you, or at least direct you to a possible place that does sell. 

I find that I can get nearly everything here, in some form or another, that I can get in the States. It just takes a little sleuthing. There is not the one-stop-fits-all type of shopping...at least not in my town. 

I also use Mercado Libre quite a bit for buying such purchases. I hope this helps!


----------

